
Redditor turns $125K in Tesla options into $4.2M in 2 weeks - tempsy
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/eytmj5/dont_doubt_ur_vibe
======
WheelsAtLarge
I also want to hear about the other side of this trade. Turning a 125k sale
into a 4.2M loss.

This sounds like a great trade but very few people would buy 125k in options
without being able to take the hit had it gone against him. It's very easy to
lose money with options even if you are an expert. Had the trade gone against
him it's very likely he would have lost all his money.

~~~
tempsy
Yes it was a gamble. The thing he had going is the expiration date was long
enough that he could’ve cut his losses quickly if things went the wrong way,
but last 2 days have been absolutely insane.

